# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Холода

## Красная Шапочка

Бхакты, кто носочки для Божеств вязать умеет, проведите мастер класс пожалуйста. 

Вообще, поделитесь идеями, как можно в холода Божеств одевать, чтоб Им и тепло и красиво было. Наряды Санта-Клауса не предлагать. :smilies:

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Носки не знаю, о одежки теплые до пят связать можно. Портянки? :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно чадры шерстяные или накидочки типа плащей с капюшонами.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Портянки?


 :rgunimagu:  А чё, можно попробовать накрутить чё-нить типа тапочек косичкой... Или лапти сплести из ленточек...

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Можно чадры шерстяные


Ну да, эт классика. Только как бы их завязать, чтоб было тепло, и Кришны не были похожи на младенцев в одеяле?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ну да, эт классика. Только как бы их завязать, чтоб было тепло, и Кришны не были похожи на младенцев в одеяле?


Так просто накинуть чадары на плечи и все. Боги же не младенцы, сами обернутся, как Им удобнее будет. Например, если Гуру Махараджу холодно, Вы можете предложить ему чадар, но Вы же не будете его закутывать. Так и с Божествами.

----------


## Анна_Лакомая

Харе Кришна! Как вариант вязание одежды на очень тонких спицах. Эту одежду делали для Ладду Гопала высотой 1 дюйм (2,5 см) - белый кашемир, вышивка, бисер.
 само платье с поясом
 и чалма

----------


## Гуру Бхакти



----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Не знаю, насколько тут хорошо можно разглядеть - у больших Шри Шри Гаура Нитай - (слева и справа от Них) стоят носочки. На левой картинке даже лучше виден носочек. Точнее - валеночек. Видите, да? Верх такой - с розовым кружевом.

Если кому будет интересно - справа схема вязания. Начинаем с АВ. Дойдя до точек СD накидываем петли слева и справа. Потом сшиваем это дело (по пунктиру и сшиваем носочки) получается что-то вроде маленького валенка)).

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Валеночки кладу рядом с Господом, чтобы Он одел их, когда захочет. Но - на всякий случай вяжу ему одежду в пол, чтобы потеплее было)).

----------


## Гуру Бхакти



----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Носочки???А как же их на стопы одевать, Божества ведь на подставке стоят? Иначе это будут уже не носочки, а нечто другое... Вариант теплой одежды в пол самое оптимальное и традиционно вполне. А вообще на мой взгляд, в холода лучше всего просто постоянно поддерживать в комнате с Божествами комфортную теплую температуру. И Божествам будет хорошо и Их преданным)))) И конечно, же побольше киртана! Согревает моментально! "С Харе Кришна станет всем теплей" :buket:

----------


## Светлана )

Шри Шри Радха-Говиндаджи.





https://www.facebook.com/GovindDevJi...Y5xNsQ&fref=nf

----------


## Светлана )

https://www.facebook.com/GovindDevJi...Y5xNsQ&fref=nf

----------


## Юлия Друшницкая

я вяжу носочки  самые разные, обращайтесь!

----------

